# Nice sig thread



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

This thread is made to compliment sigs or avatars of other members that you enjoy looking at. I enjoy... looking at these--

Pamonster









Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom









Satans'Fish









MistaFishPimp05









ReDraGon->


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

U r going to get ur ass banned








Btw nice pics.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> U r going to get ur ass banned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Of all threads to start Ruben, you start this?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Wow in all the days of pfury I have never seen this kind of thread before.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

mmm i suppose 'good' is code for 'ass'?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Of all threads to start Ruben, you start this?:rock:


 i think he's trying to prove a point... then again, i dont know. all i know is that i raised an issue about which sig's and avatars are "appropriate", and the ones he posted, I think, are pushing the limit...

besides, if he gets banned, that wont affect me, will it?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No one gets banned for posting pics other people have in their signatures - and even if so, he wouldn't be the only one, because in that case the ones having those pics in their sigs will go as well...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> No one gets banned for posting pics other people have in their signatures - and even if so, he wouldn't be the only one, because in that case the ones having those pics in their sigs will go as well...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Of all threads to start Ruben, you start this?:rock:
> ...


 Unless we ban the IP!







J/P :rasp:

BTW, my avatar is better


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Listen little missy... mine is. ... mine is the eye of god! :







:

BY THE WAY! - I've called you twice already to see if you wanted to see Mikey while he was here, and not to my surprise, NO ANSWER! I called your cell phone, and the house phone, and still no answer...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Listen little missy... mine is. ... mine is the eye of god! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ill talk to you on AIM about it







I havent heard my phone ring, and theres no missed calls on it


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

No AIM on this computer... had to reformat yesterday because something got all screwy on it, so we just wiped it out. :







: you can call me, ya know!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> No AIM on this computer... had to reformat yesterday because something got all screwy on it, so we just wiped it out. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can I call you too ?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

no. if you call, I'll have Mr. KQ answer it...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So ?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> This thread is made to compliment sigs or avatars of other members that you enjoy looking at. I enjoy... looking at these--










thanx man


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > No AIM on this computer... had to reformat yesterday because something got all screwy on it, so we just wiped it out. :
> ...


 Gotta love free long distance :nod:

Mr. Filo doesnt scare me :rasp:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> So ?


 uhh... is there something wrong with you??

and karen, I'd hope he doesn't scare you! Jeez man! You've known him awhile...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hey gotta add to the good stuff!!

Piranhaguy07


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice avs


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

<---------Here's mine...liBRA


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WOOT I found another good one!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> This thread is made to compliment sigs or avatars of other members that you enjoy looking at. I enjoy... looking at these--
> 
> ReDraGon->


 Im Glad u Like My ASSvatar







i enjoy staring at it too ...along with many other members


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

ohh i forgot to say Nice orginal idea on this thread


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i found one







mr.PIMP4969


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

And here I go thinking people forgot about this thread... Oh well, I'll bump it back up for Chris...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i like k fizzly's

GO PISTONS .... DETROIT ROCKS


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my sig rules and you can play mario in my avatar


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

your avatar is ... err ... interesting. yea, you can play, but you can't do much, or go very far ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Innes said:


> my sig rules and you can play mario in my avatar


 that's awesome


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Innes said:


> my sig rules and you can play mario in my avatar


 yeah you can play mario, but u mean avatar not sig.
and u cant go far.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

MINE IS THE BEST one... dont you guys go and get us in trouble.... I like my ass pics...!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I think anyone who said signature for their avatar is wrong, cuz their signature is below the text that you type in for a new topic, fast reply, add reply.
And avatar, is the picture that you choose for every one of your posts to be over by the details with your join date, if you online, membertitle, skulls/crowns, and other things over there....

just letting yall know.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

well then Serygo, for clarification, all of the pictures are avatars, except for Satan's Fish... that's the only sig.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 It is too easy to change your IP address..I have done it b4..







Not here tho..I did it at some gay goldfish site..


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/up...-1095020004.gif


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i like mine


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

wicked avatar innes


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Chris ... look what you started ...







I hope you're happy...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I dunno, Ms. Natt's avatar is sweeter than all of y'all's....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 That only works for certain constraints.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

No matter what, I dont plan on being banned, and he can't get banned for posting what others already have up.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> MINE IS THE BEST one... dont you guys go and get us in trouble.... I like my ass pics...!


 I guess rigor and I have a common thing in common we LIke Dat

<~~~~~~~~~~~~ asss


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Listen little missy... mine is. ... mine is the eye of god! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hm......"called you twice already to see if you wanted to see Mikey while he was here".....is Karen hiding out on something that we ALL missed?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

air*force*one


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Listen little missy... mine is. ... mine is the eye of god! :
> ...


 She's not hiding anything that's any of your business, or anyone else's for that matter. She knows what I'm talking about...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i like death in #'s new one ... Gismo Rocks


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

no tits and ass but my new sig is now one active mo fo man









no more creepy funny ass flip you off foot


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> no tits and ass but my new sig is now one active mo fo man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yours is the best freez


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Whoa the toe is gone.... i gotta admit that pic wsa sorta ummmm...

Hey that Bush flip if tight tho


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Filo said:


> air*force*one


 i think that is kinda gross


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

HUSTLER


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

This one's for you, Chris!








Serygo's Avatar









I think you may like it, and since you're out for the weekend... I put it up for you!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Anyone like mine?

<---------I do.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Innes said:


> my sig rules and you can play mario in my avatar


 you can play mario in my piranha drawing?
i didnt know that


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Death in # said:


>


 fatass


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i like that one mr redbelly used to have, u know wit little red riding hood and the raccon?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bump!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> bump!










post whore


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

<<------ mine!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Boost.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

shame on you for starting this thread, Filo !!!









bet that made KQ mad !


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hell ya it did. BUMP!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Girl's kissing girls is just Disgusting! Its just as disgusting as two guys kissing..


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Girl's kissing girls is just Disgusting! Its just as disgusting as two guys kissing..


 are you crazy it,s hot


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Girl's kissing girls is just Disgusting! Its just as disgusting as two guys kissing..










what is wrong with you man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Girl's kissing girls is just Disgusting! Its just as disgusting as two guys kissing..


 you really are gay arent you?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

this is an old thread ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

here is a good avatar if anyone wants it:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

haha bullsnake nice


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

God people... Stop uploading stupid ass pics from the internet and get yourself some custom signature/avatar combos...

I dunno if ANYONE here has a decent setup...

There aren't ANY graphic artists here!?

Pac


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> God people... Stop uploading stupid ass pics from the internet and get yourself some custom signature/avatar combos...
> 
> I dunno if ANYONE here has a decent setup...
> 
> ...


Here is a good graphic for you

Phreakah


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

lol who dugthis one up again!!!!! my avatar is the best
and my sig well i still havent changed it since slylie did ahahaha
o that reminds me where has he been?!?!??
i think i will pay a visit to grimreefers


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

o man i think his site is gone sh*t


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I like my signature


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I like my signature
> [snapback]832611[/snapback]​










i like mine better


----------

